# Hoyt Pro Medalist



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I owned a couple of rosewood Hoyt Pro Medalists in my time, but always wanted one of the dark ones with the light creme colored phenolic inlay in the center of the riser. I came across one the other day and bought it. Does anyone know what wood Earl used in the dark colored riser? 

I know there are lots of Bear and Widow experts out there, but are there any Hoyt experts? :wink:


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

My mom and dad both had hoyt pro medalist back in the late 60's. That's what I learned to shoot with. I think they still have them to this day.
Both were great shooters and teachers.


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Rosewood*

Earl used a variety of woods. Most of the dark bows were made of rosewood. You could custom order bows that ran anywhere from blond to the dark rosewood. One of his medium dark bows was made of, and I know I won't spell it correctly, baubingee wood from South America.

I still own two Pro Medalist 5 pm's. They are dark rosewood with the cream colored phenolic laminated into the riser. One was my Dad's bow which I bought for him when I got my first real job and one was my 2nd Hoyt PM which I shot my first perfect indoor 300 round with. I have retired both bows to a wall hanger status and they bring back fond memories everytime I look at them.

After shooting several 300's with a rope spike release and my 5 PM Hoyt I had the opportunity to shoot professionally for Earl Hoyt. I lived just across the river in Illinois from the Hoyt residence and factory complex. It was a real treat to shoot in the Hoyt's back yard with Ann and Earl and the constant string of young Olympic shooters they had coming to the factory. I was at the factory one winter evening when Rick McKinney and Darrel Pace came rolling in about half frozen in Rick's VW bug. Earl put them up for the night in a motel 100 yards from the factory.

Darn lot of memories got stirred up over the wood used to make a bow.

Thanks.

SLash


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

SLash:
I believe it is usually spelled bubinga nowadays. Fred Bear used it a good deal in his heyday and it is still popular with custom bowyers.

Thanks for sharing a bit of interesting history.

Would you kindly tell us a bit about that spike release?

Cheers, Longbowguy (but I still have a few Hoyt recurves!)


----------



## SLash (Apr 2, 2005)

*Rope Spike*

The rope spike is a wickedly simple release. Mine was a plastic injection molded three finger model which had a slightly curved brass spike coming out between the index finger and middle finger. Along with the spike there was a rope loop running through a hole drilled through the release handle. It operated very similar to the Stanislawski's we have today, however no sear adjustment. The length of the loop could be adjusted by how you tied the knot on the back side of the release. You pulled the weight of the bow with your index finger locked behind your thumb. When you were ready to shoot you would slowly apply pressure with your 2nd and 3rd finger. If you concentrated on aiming and squeezed slowly while applying back tension you could get a real suprise release. Stomach would jump into your throat, eyes would get big and the arrow would go in the middle. The only draw back to the release that I found was that it did not like to let down an arrow once you had even slightly started the squeeze. It would release the arrow as you started to let down. The release made you commit to a good shot from the instant it was drawn. I still get mine out every once in awhile to remind myself how good the mechanical releases we have today are.

SLash


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

*rope spike*

I pulled my rope spikes with the first and second fingers and cranked it with all three fingers. Mine were custom made by me after a lot of experimentation.

The speed of a rope spike is in the hook of the spike. I hand filed a small bump on the tip of the spike so that it would either go or not, none of this rope sliding slowly down the curve of the spike.

I made a spike bender so that the curve could be consistent. After bending the spike, it is necessary to file the bump in the tip and cut off the excess.

If the rope hole in the base is positioned next to the first finger and the spike hole outside of that, the leverage improves and the speed of the release is more orderly and predictable as the angle of the hook is adjusted, especially in relation to the go/no go bump.

One feature that I miss about the rope spike is that it requires a reasonable amount of force to make it trigger, somewhat like a Carter with heavy springs.

Jim Quarles


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

SLash,

I had forgotten about the blond PM's. I've only seen a couple, but they are nice.


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Hoyt Medalist*

Go to archeryarchives.com
The Hoyt Medalist bows are listed there.


----------



## Eolla (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a 5PM which had the white strip in the centre. I was told this was "Formica" some kind of synthetic compound not wood. I sold this bow but a very similar one (actually shot by Graeme Telford at the '72 Olympics) is owned by a friend of mine. This bow still has the inspection stickers on it from the games. I have a 6PM which does not have the white section, it does have 2 thin green strips


----------

